# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  prirodni porod_terapija heparinom do poroda, jel moguće?

## Lili75

Curke,

koje već imate iskustva ili informacija, please help.
Naime, zbog tromboflebitisa sam od 25 tj. T. na injekcijama heparina za razrjeđivanje krvi sve do poroda i 2 tj. nakon poroda. Znam da neke cure primaju heparin zbog imunoloških problema.

Mene zanima jedno: postoji li neka veća mogućnost iskrvarenja (dr. kaže ne ako se prestane dan-dva prije poroda s terapijom,ali kako ću ja znat kad ću rodit?), silno bih htjela prirodni porod.

Ako neka od vas zna više o ovoj temi, cijenila bih pomoć.

----------


## princess puffy

Da li si na niskomolekularnom heparinu (Clexan,Fragmin)?

----------


## Lili75

*Princess*, ja sam na Fraxiparinu 0,6ml mislim da je to isto niskomolekularni heparin.

----------


## princess puffy

Onda budi bezbrižna,nema straha od iskrvarenja; jedino ćeš biti uskraćena za epiduralnu  analgeziju (iako mi se čini da ju ti i ne želiš),mada se i to može riješiti tako da ti prođe 12h od zadnje doze.
Sretno i nemoj se bojati,sve će biti OK.!  :Love:

----------


## princess puffy

Zaboravila sam napisati da je i Fraxiparin NMH:

----------


## Lili75

Joj *princess puffy*, zlatna si baš si me smirila! Jesi ti imala sličnu situaciju?

A hoću li biti previše svojeglava da prestanem s heparinom par dana prije jer nemoguće je predvidit kad će mi krenut trudovi? 

Jednostavno ne mogu vjerovat da bi mi se nešto moglo dogodit s venama zbog par dana ne korištenja heparina, što ti kažeš?

----------


## princess puffy

Drago mi je da sam te smirila,ali nemoj onda da te ovo što ću napisati uznemiri.Nisam imala takvih iskustva,ali to mi je struka, zato znam i pokušati ću ti to objasniti iako je laiku mehanizme koagulacije teško razumijeti (uostalom i nema potrebe).
Najčešći uzrok smrti rodilja tijekom porođaja ili poslije carskog reza je plućna embolija koja je posljedica duboke venske tromboze zdjeličnih vena (a koja postoji u 1-2% trudnica).Za vrijeme trudnoće postoji nekoliko rizičnih faktora koji pogoduju nastanku duboke venske tromboze: fitiološko hiperkoagulacijsko stanje (sklonost zgrušavanju),venska staza zbog pritiska povećane maternice,debljina smanjena pokretljivost..
Danas je još uvijek otvoreno pitanje profilakse duboke venske tromboze,ali stav je da se ona nije opravdana u trudnoći.Ali ako imamo tromboflebitis(kao što se tebi dogodio),tada ćemo vršiti tromboprofilaksu niskomolekularnim heparinom.Niskomolekularni heparini djeluju drugačije od standardnog heparina pa izazivaju manje krvarenja,rjeđe izazivaju manjak trombocita itd.da te sada ne zamaram s time.Samo da znaš da ih dobiva većina bolesnika koja se podvrgava nekom kirurškom zahvatu.
Tromboflebitis je akutna tromboza segmenta lil čitave vene površnog venskog sustava i tok bolesti je uglavnom benigan ali u rijetkim slučajevima se širi na duboke vene, a izrazito rijetko može nastati embolija pluća,ali da se sve to prevenira i spriječi ti ćeš uzimati Fraxiparin dok god to bude potrebno i nećeš ga prekidati i istog trena ćeš zaboraviti sve ovo što sam ja napisala,zato što nema šanse da ti se išta dogodi i bezbrižno ćeš uživati u svojoj trudnoći!!

----------


## Lili75

Joj *princess puffy*, prvo sam se sva naježila, neću ni mislit o tome, a sad ću sve to zaboravit, još nisam dobila svoje nalaze trombofilije iz kojih će se valjda vidjeti imam li sklonost zgrušavanju. Frknem ti ih kad si iz struke, da mi ih malo pogledaš, ako ti nije bed.

A sad idem uživati u ovom lijepom danu i svojoj bebolini!

----------


## Lili75

Cure,

*podižem ovu temu s nadom da će mi se javit netko ko je bio na heparinu, a da mu je porod bio prirodan*, da nije bio induciran, programiran?

Nečije iskustvo bi mi baš lijepo sjelo jer silno želim prirodan porod, a još ne znam stav dr. u bolnici di ću se porađat -SD (neki dr. su stava da treba inducirati takve porode radi pauze od heparina od 24h prije poroda, a opet čujem da je vjerojatnost iskrvarenja zbog heparina tako mala, da nema potrebe za indukcijom).

*Nadam se da ima heparinki koje su rodile, zanimaju me vaša iskustva.
Hvala do nebaaaaa*

----------


## anchie76

> (neki dr. su stava da treba inducirati takve porode radi pauze od heparina od 24h prije poroda, a opet čujem da je vjerojatnost iskrvarenja zbog heparina tako mala, da nema potrebe za indukcijom).


Nista neznam o heparinu, moram to napomenuti.

Pa ni indukcija ne daje garanciju da ce se porod odvijati brzo  :/ 

Zanima me, kako su oni zamislili da ti ne uzimas 24h heparin prije poroda kad neznas kad ce ti krenuti trudovi?

Sorry ak pitam blesava pitanja, samo pokusavam skuziti   :Embarassed:

----------


## princess puffy

lili 75 uzima niskomolekularni heparin koji se razlikuje od standardnog heparina po mehanizmu djelovanja i nije ga potrebno prekinuti prije poroda tako da apsolutno nema prepreke da rodi onako kako ona želi i kako je napisala-prirodno.  :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

*Lili75* ja ću te samo jakooo   :Love:

----------


## Lili75

> Lili75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (neki dr. su stava da treba inducirati takve porode radi pauze od heparina od 24h prije poroda, a opet čujem da je vjerojatnost iskrvarenja zbog heparina tako mala, da nema potrebe za indukcijom).
> 
> 
> Nista neznam o heparinu, moram to napomenuti.
> 
> Pa ni indukcija ne daje garanciju da ce se porod odvijati brzo  :/ 
> ...


*anchie76*, pitaš upravo no što sam i ja pitala doktora, gle i oni imaju različite stavove koliko sam skužila.
Meni je bilo rečeno tipa: s obzirom da ste na heparinu koji razrjeđuje krv (imala sam tromboflebitis, svaki dan se pikam do poroda i 2 tj. nakon da ne bi došlo do tromboze) postoji mogućnost većeg krvarenja na porodu pa vi ne biste smjeli uzeti heparin bar 24 h prije poroda, a na moje pitanje pa kako da znam kad mi kreću trudovi jer šansa je jako mala da budu u tih 24h, odgovoreno mi je da baš zbog toga preferiraju inducirani, programirani porod kako bi sve imali pod kontrolom. Ja full nabrijana na prirodni porod ostala  :shock: 

Al kako reče *princess_puffy* možda i ne budem morala na tu meni grrr....indukciju, al očito da će to ovisit od doktora do doktora, zato se u međuvremenu nastojim što više educirati kako bi spremna došla na pregled u SD za 2 tjedna i sa što više infromacija.

Gle ako je to nešto što ne mogu izbjeći Bože moj, što sad mogu, ne mogu ja preuzeti odogovornost za sebe da neću iskrvarit, Bože me sačuvaj neću o tome ni mislit, ali ako je stvar izbora i fleksibilnosti doktora onda o čemu pričamo...pogotovo kad postoji taj antipod heparinu za zgrušavanje krvi...a opet svi su me dr. upozorili da je velika vjerojatnost za trombozu kod svih trudnica nakon poroda a pogotovo kod slučajeva kao što je moj....

Mislit ću pozitivno, a tu je i moja *princess_puffy* koja me moralno podri   :Kiss:  

A neizmjerno bih voljela kad bi se javila neka od cura koja je bila na heparinu a da se porodila prirodno bez kemije i kojekakvih čuda.

Sorry što sam ovako razdužila....

puse od mene i Leone

----------


## princess puffy

evo draga nešto da te razveseli:

1: Ginekol Pol. 2001 Dec;72(12A):1291-5.Links
    [The course of pregnancy, delivery and puerperium in women with varices and thrombophlebitis of lower extremities, after application of low molecular weight heparins]
    [Article in Polish]

    Florjański J, Zalewski J, Tomiałowicz M, Heimrath J, Pajak J, Fuchs T, Kłósek A, Klyszcz B.

    Katedry i Kliniki Rozrodczości i Połoznictwa AM we Wrocławiu.

    OBJECTIVES: Estimation of the long term prophylactic or therapeutic application of low molecular weight heparin (LMWH) on the platelets count, and incidence bleedings during pregnancy, delivery and puerperium in the women with varices of lower extremities and past thrombophlebitis of lower extremities. MATERIAL AND METHODS: 5212 pregnant, women in labour and in puerperium divided into 4 groups.; 142 women with varices and thrombophlebitis of lower extremities (group I); 10 with past thrombophlebitis of lower extremities (group II); 15 with thrombophlebitis in current pregnancy; 5045 without vascular complications (group IV--control). In group I during pregnancy compression therapy was applied (stockings) and low molecular weight heparins (LMWH) in course of puerperium. In group II during the 1st trimester of pregnancy and in labour the same heparin doses were administered, while the doses were increased in the 2nd and 3rd trimester. In group III, when thrombophlebitis was stated non-steroid anti-inflammatory drugs and LMWH were administered. In all cases treated with heparin both number of platelets and incidents of bleedings from genitourinary tract were observed. Presence of embolic complications was also noted. RESULTS: No cases of decrease platelets number or bleedings from genitourinary tract were observed in group I-III during administering of LMWH. In women in group II where prophylactic with LMWH was applied no incidences of recurrent thrombophlebitis during pregnancy and puerperium were observed. In group I-III all newborns were born in good condition and no complications were observed. Average blood loss during both labour and cesarean section, among women in group I-III was not significantly different comparing with control group. No incidences of pulmonary artery embolism or decrease number of platelets were observed. CONCLUSIONS: 1. The long term prophylactic or therapeutical administration of LMWH in the women with varices of lower extremities or thrombophlebitis has no influence on the platelets count and incidence of bleedings from genitourinary tract during pregnancy or increase of blood loss during labour and puerperium. 2. In the women with past thrombophlebitis of the lower extremities after application of LMWH during pregnancy there were no recurrence observed.

    PMID: 11883266 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------


## Fidji

Ohrabrujuće!

Lili, nažalost kod induciranog poroda se u jednadžbu upliću još neke dodatne varijable koje onda tek mogu napraviti da stvar bude manje pod kontrolom.

Veliš da rizik postoji nakon poroda. Pretpostavljam da zbog heparina vjerojatno lakše dođe do krvarenja iz maternice.

No isto tako kod prirodnog poroda i neometanog djetetovog sisanja baš taj mehanizam kontrakcije krvnih žila u maternici bude najbolji.

Također, kod nas se provodi tzv. aktivno vođenje trećeg porođajnog doba, tj. daje se injekcija oksitocina za pojačavanje stezanja maternice. Iako to može imati i negativne strane, možda je to za tebe sasvim ok strategija.

Ako pak i dođe do većeg krvarenja nakon prirodnog poroda zbog uzimanja lijeka, bit će sigurno pod stalnom kontrolom onih dva sata što si u rađaoni. I ako bude trebalo dobit ćeš terapiju da se to zaustavi.
Kasnije u rodilištu naravno da ćeš i sama paziti koliko krvariš.

 :Love:

----------


## princess puffy

iš,iš krvarenje

ovdje pametne barbe kažu dugotrajne profilaktičke ili terapijske doze NMH (LMWH) kod žena s varikozitetima donjih ekstremiteta ili tromboflebitisom ne utječu na broj trombocita niti na krvarenje iz GU trakta za vrijeme trudnoće niti povećavaju gubitak krvi za vrijeme poroda i pueprija.

 The long term prophylactic or therapeutical administration of LMWH in the women with varices of lower extremities or thrombophlebitis has no influence on the platelets count and incidence of bleedings from genitourinary tract during pregnancy or increase of blood loss during labour and puerperium. :D

----------


## Fidji

Iš!

----------


## mačkulina

lili a di ćeš ti rađati???

Pokušaj tamo sa tim doktorom vidjeti..kako on to sve predlaže i zamišlja....

 :?  :?  :? 

Ma nije ti zbog heparina krv toliko rijeđa..već je njezina struktura drugačija.... to je nešto meni Đelmiš objašnjavao (pisala sam na onoj temi)... pa po PV i iNR ti se vidi njezina gustoća..

Mene zanima kako će ukinuti 24 sata prije poroda injekciju.. ako računaju na prirodan porod... kako to znati?

A ne znam moja susjeda je Heparinska trudnica prije godinu dana je rodila imala je induciran porod..rodila u Petrovoj.. drugu nijednu koja je na Heparinu bila do kraja ja ne znam..

Iako mislim da tu postoje i razlike među nama one koje ga dobivaju preventivno i one koje imaju genetsku sklonost ako i one koje ga dobivaju 0.4 i 0.6 (lili zar ne vidiš da jedino nama bebe rastu u maxi bebe - dobivamo ti i ja veće količine od svih cura)

I kada je rodila nastavila se bosti Fraksiparinom 0.4 (ona je dobivala manju dozu od mene a za glavu je veća od mene i 40 kg teža) i dobila je trombozu tjedan nakon poroda i završila na Rebru.

eto, to je svo moje iskustvo okoline

----------


## Lili75

*princess_puffy*, hvala ti puno   :Love:   šta bih ja bez tebe?

*Fidji*, ma ja bih potpuno prirodan porod, i nadam se da imam šanse da ga i dobijem, da se poklope zvijezde a i vidjet ću stav doktora kad odem na SD na prvi bolnički pregled, zato i skupljam sve moguće informacije.

*Mačkulina*, ne znam meni su dr. rekli da je to preventivna doza da postoje puno veće doze, ja ne bih dobila ni ovu da nisam imala tromboflebitis, a genetskih sklonosti zapravo nemam: ni trombofiliju ni imunoloških problema. A dozu određuju prema kilaži  i prema tome je li se nešto već manifestiralo u trudnoći.

Ja duboko u sebi vjerujem da će moje tijelo dobit svoju priliku da pokaže i dokaže svima da ono to zna najbolje odradit i neću, ne želim i ne mogu prestat vjerovat u opciju prir.poroda. Ne trebam ni pisat koliko se užasavam te indukcije pogotovo što se ni ne čekaju prirodni trudovi, grrr...a moje tijelo strašno reagira na kemiju i agresiju, jednostavno to se tako pokazalo kroz čitav moj život....svojeglavo je valjda kao i njegova vlasnica   :Wink:  

Vidjet ćemo, bit ću pametnija nakon pregleda na SD, a sad želim uživat u svojoj bebolini i uopće me ne brine što ima u 35 tj. 2,5 kg, pa nisam ni ja bila mala beba, imala konkretnih 3,8 kg i nitko mami nije rekao imate maxi bebu.   :Razz:  

Cure,

hvala vam puno na savjetima, puno mi pomažate sa svakom informacijom.

Nadam se da će se javit neka heparinka koja se porodila prirodno.

----------


## Lili75

Evo najnovijih novosti: danas sam bila na SD, nije bilo dr. B. jer je bolestan, pa sam bila kod doktorice A.

Ukratko sam rekla da bih ako je moguće što prirodniji porod, na što mi je ona rekla da upravo zbog vena i heparina trebam imat što prirodniji porod sa što manje rezanja (mislim da je mislila je na CR), da će se vjerojatno čekat moji prirodni trudovi tamo do negdje 40-og tj. a poslije da će vidjet da će me možda hospitalizirat da budem pod nadzorom. Ne znam što to točno znači?al nisam baš luda za bolnicom, nastojat ćemo je izbjeći   :Smile:  

Mislim da ćemo se MM i ja strgat od prirodne indukcije   :Laughing:   samo da izazovemo porod što prije...

E da i babica mi je šapnula kad sam joj rekla za heparin, ma vidjet ćete dat će sve od sebe i da vam ne rade epiziotomiju upravo zbog heparina, što manje rezanja to bolje  :D  :D  :D 

Iskreno se nadam da će mi dr. B. što prije ozdraviti (završio na infuziji), pa da čujem njegovo mišljenje, vjerujem da ću ga vidjet idući tjedan pa javim detalje.

Koliko sam skužial na SD imaju masu žena koje su na heparinu, tako da nisam bila svjetsko sedmo čudo !!!  :Laughing:

----------


## sanja74

I ja sam u sličnoj situaciji kao Lili.
Uzimam heparin zbog mutacije Faktor V Leiden (i još nekih graničnih pokazatelja da mi je nužan da održim trudnoću).

Moj dr ima plan inducirati mi porod. Meni se to nimalo ne sviđa.

Ima li ta moja mutacija realnu podlogu za indukciju, i "vađenje" bebe čim ranije?

----------


## princess puffy

> I ja sam u sličnoj situaciji kao Lili.
> Uzimam heparin zbog mutacije Faktor V Leiden (i još nekih graničnih pokazatelja da mi je nužan da održim trudnoću).
> 
> Moj dr ima plan inducirati mi porod. Meni se to nimalo ne sviđa.
> 
> Ima li ta moja mutacija realnu podlogu za indukciju, i "vađenje" bebe čim ranije?


uzimaš standardni ili niskomolekularni heparin?

----------


## Lili75

*princess_puffy*, javit će ti se *sanja74*, ali koliko znam i ona je na NMH.

*Sanja74*, koji je tvoj dr. - jel dr. H. na SD ? ja sam mislila ići kod dr. Bl. na SD ali još nisam uspjela doći do njega zbog njegovog BO.
Javim novosti čim ih budem imala. Kad je tebi termin? meni je 3.5.

Koliko sam skužila imaju dosta pacijentica na heparinu na SD, a sigurno je neka od njih dobila prir. trudove prije "dogovorenog" termina, prema tome moraju imati plan B,a postoji i ta injekcija koaj je antipod heparinu o kojoj nam je pričala *princess_puffy*. 

Mene isto muči to koliko je realna podloga za takve "prijedloge" nekih doktora ?

----------


## sanja74

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ja sam u sličnoj situaciji kao Lili.
> Uzimam heparin zbog mutacije Faktor V Leiden (i još nekih graničnih pokazatelja da mi je nužan da održim trudnoću).
> 
> Moj dr ima plan inducirati mi porod. Meni se to nimalo ne sviđa.
> 
> Ima li ta moja mutacija realnu podlogu za indukciju, i "vađenje" bebe čim ranije?
> ...


Uzimam niskomolekularni heparin.

----------


## sanja74

> *Sanja74*, koji je tvoj dr. - jel dr. H. na SD ? ja sam mislila ići kod dr. Bl. na SD ali još nisam uspjela doći do njega zbog njegovog BO.
> Javim novosti čim ih budem imala. Kad je tebi termin? meni je 3.5.
> 
> Koliko sam skužila imaju dosta pacijentica na heparinu na SD, a sigurno je neka od njih dobila prir. trudove prije "dogovorenog" termina, prema tome moraju imati plan B,a postoji i ta injekcija koaj je antipod heparinu o kojoj nam je pričala *princess_puffy*. 
> 
> Mene isto muči to koliko je realna podloga za takve "prijedloge" nekih doktora ?


Idem kod drH sa SD - al privatno.
Termin mi je cca 25.6. Sad sam u 30tom tj.

Imam osjećaj da se dr.-ima više sviđa inducirani porod, samo zato da nas "odrade" u dogovorenom terminu.. i time nas se "riješe".
Možda griješim, ali..

----------


## princess puffy

> Imam osjećaj da se dr.-ima više sviđa inducirani porod, samo zato da nas "odrade" u dogovorenom terminu.. i time nas se "riješe".
> Možda griješim, ali..


ne griješiš
nema apsolutno nikakvog razloga za bilo kakvom intrevencijom
moja taktika je bila biti hrabra (trudovi su mi počeli u 5h ujutro i od tada sam počistila cijelu kuću,ispeglala sve,prošetala gradom i tek kada mi se muž počeo preznojavati od muke i moliti me da odemo bar u kafić ispred bolnice a to je bilo oko 18h,tada su trudovi bili svakih 3 min;onda sam otišla;već sam bila otvorena 7 cm,a maštala sam o otvorenosti od 5 cm;preskočila sve one fine "pripreme"tipa klistira i rodila u 21.35h)i doći što kasnije u bolnicu

----------


## Lili75

> Lili75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Sanja74*, koji je tvoj dr. - jel dr. H. na SD ? ja sam mislila ići kod dr. Bl. na SD ali još nisam uspjela doći do njega zbog njegovog BO.
> Javim novosti čim ih budem imala. Kad je tebi termin? meni je 3.5.
> 
> Koliko sam skužila imaju dosta pacijentica na heparinu na SD, a sigurno je neka od njih dobila prir. trudove prije "dogovorenog" termina, prema tome moraju imati plan B,a postoji i ta injekcija koaj je antipod heparinu o kojoj nam je pričala *princess_puffy*. 
> 
> Mene isto muči to koliko je realna podloga za takve "prijedloge" nekih doktora ?
> ...


X
Ovo se ni meni ne sviđa, neće mene nitko "odrađivat", nego će moje tijelo roditi moje dugočekano dijete   :Razz:

----------


## Lili75

> sanja74 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Imam osjećaj da se dr.-ima više sviđa inducirani porod, samo zato da nas "odrade" u dogovorenom terminu.. i time nas se "riješe".
> Možda griješim, ali..
> 
> 
> ne griješiš
> nema apsolutno nikakvog razloga za bilo kakvom intrevencijom
> moja taktika je bila biti hrabra (trudovi su mi počeli u 5h ujutro i od tada sam počistila cijelu kuću,ispeglala sve,prošetala gradom i tek kada mi se muž počeo preznojavati od muke i moliti me da odemo bar u kafić ispred bolnice a to je bilo oko 18h,tada su trudovi bili svakih 3 min;onda sam otišla;već sam bila otvorena 7 cm,a maštala sam o otvorenosti od 5 cm;preskočila sve one fine "pripreme"tipa klistira i rodila u 21.35h)i doći što kasnije u bolnicu


Moja namjera je napravit Copy-Paste metode od *princess_puffy* :
biti hrabra i doći što kasnije, pa i MM-a sam toliko instruirala i educirala na tu temu da ga valjda neću izludit s odugovlačenjem odlaska u bolnicu ha,ha,..čovjek išao na tečaj od Vilija, Rodinu radionicu za trudnice,...  :Smile:  

Samo da mi ne zakažu kakvu indukciju prije termina  :Mad:   al protiv toga ću se borit ko lavica i tražit konretno i jasno obrazloženje. Nikako da mi dođe taj moj dr. s GO pa da vidim i njegov stav, al uskoro će idući tjedan pa ćemo vidjet.

puse vam curke moje

----------


## Lili75

Drage moje,

evo zadnjih novosti a ja nikako da dođem do kompa: moj dr. B. mi je rekao da me se neće forsirati i da čekamo moje prirodne trudove  :D  :D  :D  

Rekao je da nema potrebe, moji trombociti su u normali (155)  :D , znači nema neke vjerojatnosti krvarenja, ne trebam vam ni reći kako sam skakala od sreće kad mi je to rekao uz naravno sva moja "nenametljiva uvjeravanja" prije toga da će moje tijelo najbolje odradit svoj posao bez njihovog miješanja  :Wink:  , ako je to moguće.

Presretna sam, još uvijek ne osjećam ništa dolje, zatvorena, nema nikakvih boluckanja, probadanja, valjda je Leoni lijepo pa bi još ostala samo nadam se ne previše jer znamo tretmane naših dr. u bolnicama nakon TP, stvaranje psihoze,...bla,bla...o tom potom moje malo najbolje zna kad joj je vrijeme za ići van i upoznati mamu i tatu.

*Princess_puffy*, bila si u prvu draga.
*Sanja74*, kao što vidiš ista smo bolnica ali drugi doktor, drugi stav... možda da promijeniš dr. ako ne bi htjela indukciju...

----------


## Lili75

bila si u pravu draga.

Sanja, da napraviš krvnu sliku i vidiš stanje trombocita.

----------


## princess puffy

Strašno mi je drago zbog tebe jer znam da ti to masu znači.
Ti ćeš imati jedan predivan,predivan prirodan porod, ja sam tako ludo uvjerena!
Još samo malo a mi ćemo čitati o tome ovdje a onda ćeš nam na dojenju izvještavati o napredovanju tvoje bebice...Veselim se s tobom!  :Heart:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## Lili75

hvala srećo puno   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

Lili, pregledati ću trombocite ovih dana - taman mi je vrijeme za redovni "check up"  :Smile: 
 (ali tokom trudnoće su do sada uvijek bili ok).

----------


## uporna

Podižem malo ovu temu jer u Vinogradskoj gdje planiram roditi (ali ne vodim tamo trudnoću) MM dobio info da ako sam na heparinu da se ne čekaju trudovi i prirodni porod već da se ide na "divni inducirani porod sa cijelom ekipom" jer se 12 h prije prekida terapija heparinom. 
E sad to je pričao MM sa jednom ginekologicom a ne ja pa sad niti je on naglasio da je niskomolekul. heparin u pitanju pa možda žena nema cijelu sliku o tome.

Znači ako su mi trombociti OK nema straha od krvarenja tijekom prirodnog poroda. 
Što još treba kontrolirati? Što više informacija imam bit će mi lakše suvislo razgovarati sa ginekologom. 

Naime ja nemam tromboflebitis ali imam faktor II mutaciju i MTHFR 677 TT, homocistein povišen (dok nisam pila folnu) i na dozi sam od 0,4 ml fraxiparina - znači genetske sklonosti zgrušavanju krvi.

----------


## sanja74

uporna, kod mene je ista situacija.

genetska predispozicija zgrušavanju krvi, i dr mi "planira" inducirani, od čega se ja grozim. i sve se nadam čudu..

----------


## uporna

> uporna, kod mene je ista situacija.
> 
> genetska predispozicija zgrušavanju krvi, i dr mi "planira" inducirani, od čega se ja grozim. i sve se nadam čudu..


Ma ja se bojim da je cijela bolnica takvog stava (tamo prirodnjaci i tako nisu neka velika opcija osim ako ne dođeš ono valjda otvorena 8 cm - što sam ja planirala tako da ne stignu ništa). A totalna mi je koma zahtjevati nešto jer MM radi tamo i već mu je sad muka kad me čuje kako komentiram "ja bi ovo ne bi ono" i totalno ga je frka i za mene i za bebaća jer toliko smo ga dugo čekali da je po njemu najbolje prepustiti stvar doktorima jer oni najbolje znaju.

----------


## uporna

Ja opet podižem jer sam osobno razgovarala sa ginekologom iz Vinogradske bolnice.
Rečeno mi je da sve ovisi o samom tijeku ostatka trudnoće i ako je sve savršeno OK i krenu trudovi ili pucanje vodenjaka da jednostavno to ide svojim tokom. U protivnom ako bilo što ukazuje opravdanost indukcije da se onda ide na inducirani porod ili ako se nešto zakomplicira na carski.
Meni zvuči logično - naravno planirati se ne može u naprijed ali dobro je znati. Već sam se psihički počela pripremati da mi ne gine puna usluga induciranog poroda pa me baš veseli da ipak postoje opcije.

----------


## sanja74

Meni je "prirodna" opcija samo ako se beba sljedećih 10tak dana sama izgura van. :D Što se duboko nadam..

----------


## mala plava

Trenutno sam u 34-om tjednu trudnoće, ovo mi je druga trudnoća, u prvoj je sve bilo ok. Utvrđena mi je kronična venska bolest pogoršana u trudnoći, ali nema svježe DVT. Obostrano imam niz varikoznih proširenja pubično, što je posljedica pritiska uvećanog uterusa. Doktor mi je rekao da ću morati dobiti tromboprofilaksu pred porod i nakon njega, a kad sam ga pitala štpo je to rekao je da je terapija niskomolekularnim heparinom (Fragmin) i da će me morati hospitalizirati prije termina. Zanima me da li je netko već imao nešto slično, koliko dana treba prije doći u bolnicu, da li je porod bio prirodan ili na carski???? Please, javite se, jer umirem od straha !!!!!!!!

----------


## Lili75

*mala plava*, kkao je prošao porod?

uglavnom samo da potvrdim heparinkama ako su trombociti u relativnoj normali, možete imati prirodan porod, nema straha od krvarenja, to tvrdim nakon mog opsežnog istraživanja na sve strane.

Ja sam završila na CR iz posve drugih razloga,al kod mene se planiralo ići na prirodni vaginalni porod i tako je i krenuo porod (nažalost nije išlo,al bitno da smo bebi i ja bile dobro).

Stoga ne dajte se smesti i idite kod dr. koji podržavaju prirodan porod.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Moja kolegica je oba dvije bebe rodila prirodno na sv. Duhu, a bila je isto na heparinskoj terapiji  :Wink:

----------


## rikikiki

I ja sam cijelu trudnoću bila na fraxiparinu i imala sam vaginalan porod, jedino što ujutro na dan poroda (već su mi krenuli trudovi) nisam primila svoju uobičajenu injekciju, već navečer nakon poroda i sljedećih 10-tak dana. Nikakvih komplikacija nije bilo niti su liječnici uopće razmišljali o tome da idem na carski ... beba je bila u položaju, dobila sam svoje trudove i sve ostalo je bilo OK. Mislim da terapija heparinom sama po sebi nije indikacija za CR.

----------


## Telence

Dizem temu

----------


## Lili75

oooo moja tema  :Zaljubljen:  čitam i ne vjerujem, kao da je prošlo 100 godina, a "samo" 10 godinica  :Grin:

----------


## Telence

> oooo moja tema  čitam i ne vjerujem, kao da je prošlo 100 godina, a "samo" 10 godinica


Hehe ja sma napisala dugu postčinu, ne amal ovo dizem temu i ne znam sad di jeeee

----------


## Lili75

ajde piši iznova *Telence*  :Smile:

----------


## Telence

Ma, sve sam mislila odobrit ce se  :Smile:  znaci ovo mi je treca trudnoca. Imam prosirene vene od 18 g. U prvoj je jedna bila jako gadna al nitko nije skuzio jer je bila na listu

----------


## Lili75

a što te točno zanima?

----------


## mašnica

Na niskomolekularnom sam fraxiparinu, preventivno i bez ikakvih mutacija. Trenutno sam 37+5tt i dr.koja me prvi put vidjela me šalje iduci tjedan na hospitalizaciju jer sve trudnice na heparinu se induciraju u 38tt.

Prijetio mi je i raniji porod ali to smo prošli, svi nalazi kroz cijelu trudnoću su uredni, beba odgovara tjednima. Šokirana sam da nakon 2 prirodna poroda i bez medicin.postupaka sada me šalju na indukciju. Svakako cu se cuti sa svojim ginom, baš me šokiralo ovo. Da li je stvarno potrebno ?

----------


## Lili75

> Na niskomolekularnom sam fraxiparinu, preventivno i bez ikakvih mutacija. Trenutno sam 37+5tt i dr.koja me prvi put vidjela me šalje iduci tjedan na hospitalizaciju jer sve trudnice na heparinu se induciraju u 38tt.
> 
> Prijetio mi je i raniji porod ali to smo prošli, svi nalazi kroz cijelu trudnoću su uredni, beba odgovara tjednima. Šokirana sam da nakon 2 prirodna poroda i bez medicin.postupaka sada me šalju na indukciju. Svakako cu se cuti sa svojim ginom, baš me šokiralo ovo. Da li je stvarno potrebno ?


Apsolutno bespotrebno.
Nisam imala indukciju, a bila sam na heparinu obje trudnoće (Sveti Duh),kao što nisu ni ostale trudnice heparinke oko mene u bolnici a ni tu na forumu. 
Imala sam obje uredne trudnoće kao kod tebe i bez mutacija. *Mašnice* mijenjaj dr. ili bolnicu! Sretnooo!

----------


## mašnica

Hvala Lili tvoja prica mi je dala dodatan vjetar u leđa. Čula sam se sa svojim dr.koji radi u istoj bolnici ali me on prati vec duze vrijeme. Rekao mi je da nema potrebe za indukcijom i da zanemarim te papire. Kaze on cekamo prirodne trudove.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

Bravooo!!!  :Klap: 
Drzim vam fige!

----------

